# CAD Gallery



## Steve Maskery

Hi all,
Well I went and suggested a CAD Gallery, and then never did anything about it, so I'll set the ball rolling now. All my models will have been created in SketchUp, unless otherwise stated.

All contributions gratefully received, but, please, can we keep this thread just as a Gallery? If you have any comments or queries about the models or CAD or anythng else, please post in a new thread, so that this stays nice and clean.

Mods: Do you think General is the right place for this? If you would prefer it to be in Off-Topic I'm very happy for you to do the necessary.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve Maskery

_Oval coffee table, ash._






_Breakfast table, ash and burr elm_





_Hall cupboard, cherry_





_Mirror, maple and bubinga_


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Cool Idea Steve. Lets see what I can come up with.
_Dust Collector. (This was drawn as simply as possible to use it for laying out my shop.)_




_Outfeed Stand based on the one Lee Valley sells._




_Bench_




_Cradle Boat Hull. I made this just before my son was born. Walnut transoms, keel, knees. Planked in pine. Ribs and gunwales in white ash._




_Dining room table based on a photo of a Thomas Moser table._




_Room divider screen_




_Small child's sled_


----------



## LyNx




----------



## SketchUp Guru

_Internal mainsheet idea exploration_




_WoodRat with HipDog's stops_




_Dining room lamp_




_Stickley sideboard_




_Float WoodRat_




_Julie K_




_Folding ramp_


----------



## Neil

_Tool cabinet_


----------



## houtslager

My gawd, the quality of the drawings here simply beggers belief makes my attempts very poor.Well, here are a few of mine.
very first drawing - finished after 400 minutes  





second - a simple one by all accounts :wink: 




This is where I now live, and where I will be working from once its built  8)





A final tune up, of my "dream Workshop"


----------



## aldel

New box rail for WoodRat


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Sailing Canoe





Leg based on Greene and Greene design for the Blacker House in California.





Steering mechanism in my sailboat.


----------



## Nick W

Design for revolving bookcase




Click here to see finished article.


----------



## CYC

The wardrobe I built for my daughter (newborn at the time):


----------



## Mike.C

Oh p-off the lot of you.  If there's one thing i hate is flash gits who can do something i can't do. :evil: :sign3:

absolutely great =D> Where can i sign up :?: Can you get a trail program, you know the sort of thing "Try before you buy"

Cheers

Mike


----------



## houtslager

ha, score one to SU, just heard from a client - 
they liked what I made with SU, and are ordering 
it to be made.Final choice on timber to be made over 
Easter WOO HOO ! ccasion5:


----------



## aldel

Ok here is another simple 'Rat mortise rail.






A zipped up sketchup model is here http://www.aldel.co.uk/WorkHolding2.htm

cheers, aldel


----------



## mailee

Not as professional as most on here,but these are mine.


----------



## mailee

Five bar gate. Well four actually.

Download model here http://woodgen.com/sketchup/five_bar_gate.skp


----------



## mailee

Due early May.


----------



## aldel

Hey,
I like that, its a good drawing. The proportions are good.

aldel


----------



## houtslager

Well I have the go ahead, and a deposit from an old client to make this



[/url]

Only problem is without 3phase, I can't power up my machinery :?  
but then I can use the ol'festool 75 8) looks like it has an awfull lot of cutting to do !

So, only got it do make in 10 weeks :lol: 

wish me luck folks.

all the best fronm HS in a "sunny " Germany.


----------



## Shady




----------



## Steve Maskery

I'll have some explaining to do when SWMBO gets in from work - why haven't I done any work today?






The model is here.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve Maskery

Nearly finished my bedroom suite. This chair will replace an old chapel chair we are using at the mo. Maple with kevazingo.


----------



## mailee

Here is the next project on the list of to do's. Another shoe cabinet.





Download model here http://woodgen.com/sketchup/Petes_shoe_cabinet.skp


----------



## superunknown

The quality of the work you guys are producing with SU is stunning. I can't get anywhere near anything worth showing anybody  I need some spare time to practice.


----------



## Chris Knight

Unless you folk really don't want your model in the public domain, could you please provide links to the models shown in the pictures? If you don't have website that can host them, I should be glad to do so - just email your model to me at [email protected] and I shall edit your post to include the necessary link.

This way people will be able to learn from the way you have approached the modelling and hopefully improve their techniques as a result.


----------



## Chris Knight

Bumping just to advise that a couple of links have been posted, thanks to Mailee.


----------



## PaulK

First bit of real furniture (after all the cabinetry is out of the way) will be this:






The legs will be curved at the bottom instead of the angles. Can't figure out how to do compound curves in sketchup


----------



## mailee

Just been playing with Sketchup and thought these might come in handy for planning jigs.





Download model here http://woodgen.com/sketchup/control_knob.skp


----------



## Steve Maskery

No idea yet whether I'll get the job, but I've enjoyed modelling it.
S


----------



## seaco

My Workshop... :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery

I mentioned to some friends on Saturday that I would love to build a modern granny clock, but I don't have anywhere it could live. They looked at each other and burst out laughing - apparently they had been discussing just such a commission. So I've drawn up this. Trouble is, I have no idea how to cost it. It will be in ash, with ripple ash and burr elm details.


----------



## LyNx

Just a quick image created this afternoon :wink:


----------



## Jake

Nice Eames softpad.

Edit: not meaning to denigrate the rest of it!


----------



## Chris Knight

Andy,

Terrific but:-
Remind me what software you are using now (also how much does it cost and can I learn to use it in a lifetime? :lol: )


----------



## LyNx

It was created using a mixture of Autocad & 3DS Max with FinalRender. Cost is the only issue as it's in the thousands.

Learning is the fun part, i'm self taught and still learning.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Going shopping this afternoon for timber for this. It will be made of canary, stained brown to match(?!) the rest of the exisiting mahogany suite. I can take credit for it, as it is almost entirely the client's own design, I've just SU'd it.


----------



## LyNx

bump....


----------



## Sawdust

LyNx":2fru52vn said:


> bump....



Lynx,

I think you are breaking forum rules, this is the design section, not the photography section :wink: 

How on Earth do you do those?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## mailee

Never, never, NEVER, Would I be able to produce anything like that unless I actually built it! i don't think I have enough years left in me to learn how to do that. Absolutely brilliant Lynx


----------



## LyNx

thank you both    

going to get much better since MAX 9 went 64bit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juggler

you guys are nuts! when i first discovered SU i worked out the basics but never realised it could produce such like you lot have shown! i know what i'm gonna be doin today! (was meant to tidy workshop but that can wait now!) 
and lynx... don't have to say anythin really apart from, "if i had the money...." i'm sure there's alot of skill that goes into it too  
well done all


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Another version of the Armoire from my other thread.


----------



## SketchUp Guru




----------



## Alf

Dave, _CAD gallery_, not studio photographs... :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

My bad.  

Thanks. This is a WIP and tonight I hope to improve it a bit.


----------



## Joe90

Hi

Absolutely stunning pics posted...

Lynx... how do you do it? (rhetorical, you've told us)... best renderings I've ever seen by a long way... absolutely photo realistic. Simply stunning. Many congragulations. 8)

(Not meaning to belittle the many other excellent renderings here but I think Lynx deserves a special mention)


----------



## mpooley

My New workshop -- starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## LyNx

Bring this near the top again.

R&D work in progress.


----------



## Chris Knight

Andy,
Nice workshop! Where does the tablesaw go?


----------



## TonyW

Great idea the gallery. Some super images. Thought you might like to see this new plane from Zorg

*EDIT* Removed annoying link to URL -thanks ALF  

*Specifications*
Plane body = Pine - guaranteed knot free
Cap & Frog = Birch
Blade = Cherry - optional glass and jelly blades also available
Tote & Knob = Stainless Steel
*Picture* Illustrating the plane in action shaving a gold bar. Also worth noting is the new Zorg anti gravity glass bench (WIP)





Cheers   
Tony


----------



## Benchwayze

How much is Turbo-CAD 12?


The software company doesn't seem to want to tell me, (or at least advertise the cost) so I imagine it's expensive.

John 
8)


----------



## TonyW

John

Turbocad 12 starts at (I think) around £50 for deluxe and goes on to over £550 prof. versions etc

Couple of links
Turbocad UK 
Avanquest UK.
TurboCAD Professional version 12 v AutoCAD 2006.

Hope this helps

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Shultzy

Unless you want the most up to date version, why don't you buy one of the previous versions (Ebay has ver 10 delux for £13, and 11.2 for £30). I still use ver 8 and its fine.


----------

